# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Секты и их вред

## Aare

Итак, что такое секта, и почему секта - это плохо.

Поскольку никто на нашем форуме не хочет читать сторонних авторов, но все требуют от меня написать о сектах своими словами, то видимо мне ничего не остаётся, кроме как в самом деле своими словами описать это явление.

Проблема в том, что чёткого определения этому феномену действительно нет. Более того, ни в юридической практике, ни в психологии таким понятием как "секта" не оперируют вовсе. Толковые словари как правило приводят устаревшие определения, завязанные на позиции церкви, и не дают достаточного представления о современных сетках, которые вовсе даже могут не иметь никакого отношения как к церкви, так и к религиям вообще. Из-за этого получается путаница, и не всегда понятно какую организацию причислять к сектам, а какую нет.
Как бы там ни было, секты существуют, и от этого никуда не деться. И вам будет совершенно неважна терминология в этом вопросе, если, например, ваш родственник угодит в одну из них - вы совершенно чётко поймёте, что он или она находится в деструктивной группе. И сейчас речь пойдёт именно об этих деструктивных группах.

Деструктивная группа, деструктивный культ, секта -  это устойчивая группа людей с ослабленным критическим мышлением, слепо следующих общему учению, фанатично поклоняющихся своему лидеру, и претендуюшая на статус носителей некоего высшего знания.

Кем же и зачем же создаются секты?
Очевидно, секты создаются этими самыми лидерами сект. Мотивов создания подобных организаций могжет быть несколько. В некоторых случаях лидер секты сам искренне верит в то учение, которое предлагает своим адептам. В других случаях создатель секты просто использует людей и извлекает выгоду из их доверчивости. Ведь верные фанатики готовы на многое, если не на всё, ради своего гуру. В итоге такой кукловод получает себе бесплатную рабочую силу, деньги со своих адептов и в некоторых случаях адепток в виде "жён" или наложниц, и конечно же власть над людьми, которую можно использовать как в корыстных целях, так и на потеху своеиу тщеславию.

Ниже приведу методы использующиеся в сектах. Чем они плохи в некоторых случаях объясню, в некторых это очевидно и так. Разумеется, не все они всегда испольщуются в каждой секте. Но любая секта использует часть из них:

1. Создание некой элитарной группы.
Эта группа объявляетчя лидером и воспринимается адептами как объединение носителей высшего знания, истины или идеологии. 

2. Противопоставление этой группы остальному человечеству, выражающееся в негативном, презрительном часто агрессивном отношении ко всем, кто не является членом  этой секты. Остальные люди либо глупы и ничего не понимают, либо недостойные обшения с носителями "высщей истины", либо откровенно враги, строящие этой группе козни. Критика сообщества людей извне игнорируется, либо порицается.

3. Отчуждение и изоляция группы. 
Контакты между членами секты и посторонними людьми часто не поощряются, либо вовсе порицаются. То, что происходит внутри группы также не подлежит обсуждению и разглашение в любом другом сообществе.

4. Подрыв авторитета традиционных общественных институтов.
Будь то церковь, семья, рабочий коллектив, студенческая группа и т.д.. Ценности этих групп принижаются, авторитеты в этих группах объявляются тупыми, "спящими", "биороботами", насилтниками, врагами и т.д..

5. Использование "новояза". Разрабатывается новая терминология, понятная только участникам сообщества. Появляются новые слова, понятия, определение общеизвестых терминов искажаются, изменяется их определения. Новояз зачастую притендует на научное либо религозное обоснование. Разумеется, в абсолютном большинтстве сект нет ни капли науки, а религиозные понятия трактуются весьма вольно и в угоду лидеру.

6. Эксплуатируется страх быть удаленным из сообщества.
В результате промывки мозгов, сектант воспринимает жизнь вне его сообщества пугающей, отталкивающей, а тои вовсе лишенной смысла и возможностей для развития. Страх лишиться одобрения лидера группы и людей, обладающих авторитетом секте, заставляет его выполнять их требования вопреки своей воле и желаниям.

7. "Охота на ведьм".
Постоянный поиск в группе тех, кто не соответствует объявленным в секте ценностям. Новоявленные "еретики" подвергаются публичному осуждение, порицанию, принуждаются к покаянию, работе, денежным штрафам, различным наказаниям вплоть до  телесных или до лишения свободы в наиболее одиозных сектах. Страх быть исулюченным из группы или просто пойти на перекор авторитету заставляет сектанта сносить эти наказания. Зачастую сектанты воспринимт эти наказания как справедливые. Поощряется доносительство и круговая порука.

8. Размывание границ личности
Каждое действие сектанта оценивается им самим и остальными членами группы с позиции соответствия идеям группы и лидера. Так как идеи группы воспринимаются как неоспоримый авторитет и истина, постепенно сектант становится неспособен самостоятельно без оглядки совершать действия или говорить слова, противочащие этим идеям. Зачатую ценность личности и индивидуальности члена группы умышленно унижается, способность к самостоятельному мышлению порицается.

9. Убеждение членов группы в том, что близкое общение, взаимопонимание, влюбленность или любовь возможны только с членами сообщества.

10. Контроль за личной жизнью адептов.
Зачастую сексуальное поведение строго регламентируется. Это позволяет лидеру секты создать мощный рычаг управления сектантами. В одних сектах поощряются разнузданные оргии. В других, наоборот, избирательное воздержание; например когда к сексуальным контактам допускаются только авторитеты секты либо "избранные" лидером (зачастую женщины-наложницы самого сектовода). В третьих сектах вступление в сексуальные отношения с тем или иным партнёром требует одобрения лидера.

11. Демонстрация внешне спонтанных и «сверхъестественные» событий.
Используюются обычные фокусы или же психологические особенности человека (например эффект Барнума)

12. Установление невыполнимых стандартов поведения.
Это способствует созданию атмосферы вины и стыда. Независимо от того, какие усилия прикладывает человек, он всегда терпит неудачу, чувствует себя скверно и работает еще усерднее над собой.


Закончу свой труд цитатой американского психиатра Роберта Лифтона

"Применение реформирования мышления в особо деструктивных культах направлено, по меньшей мере, на разрушение подлинной личности индивидуума — его поведения, мыслей, эмоций — и ее вторичное конструирование по образу и подобию лидера. Это делается путем жесткого контроля и управления физической, интеллектуальной, эмоциональной и духовной жизнью адепта, чьи уникальные свойства при этом подавляются. Реформирование мышления — социально организованный процесс, поощряющий зависимость и подчинение. Он расправляется с индивидуальностью новичка, погружая его в среду, где не остается места для свободного выбора. Интерес вызывает лишь догма, принятая группой. Все, что не вписывается в измененную картину реальности, оказывается ненужным»."

На этом всё. Надеюсь, ничего не упустила. Может попозже напишу краткий обзор по типам сект и по конкретным мозгопромывателям, вскакивающим тут и там как шанкр на теле сифилитка.
Доброго всем здоровья, держитест подальше от носителей "высшей" истины, гоните взашей сектоводов и как можно больше думайте своей головой!

----------


## Unity

Да, в эпоху copy & paste очень ценится живой контент, персонализированный, сгенерированный кем-то специально для кого-то. Это очень ублаготворяет человеческое эго, призрака, кормящегося тенями чуждого внимания — так что, да: обществу нужны именно «именно свои слова» — будь то школа или же деловые переговоры. Всем просто «в лом» читать чьи-то там статьи на тему, вырванные из контекста, даже если они метки, актуальны и животрепещущие. 

К чему путаница со семантикой? Секта — любое общественное объединение, наносящее вред человеческой психике или сознанию.
Да, конечно, в таком случае к «секте» стоит отнести само Государство, Армию и Банки — но суть остаётся прежней. 
Секта — это то, что вредит, даже убивает. К чему лишние слова?
Во ином всё верно, классная статья, верное предупреждение. 
P.S. Статья вдохновлялась холиваром обо Ошо? 
Но ведь у того человека секты в данном понимании, увы, не было — согласно имеющейся информации. 
Любой мог прийти, «скопировать в свою память файлы» смутного учения — и делать с ними всё, что заблагорассудится — и в любой момент мог уйти. Совершенно верно, что харизматический учитель привлекал внимание множества людей, в том числе отъявленных душевнобольных. Как уже подметил Tempo, медитация для таких — открытые врата для психоза, самого настоящего, ужасающего — это для них словно бы поджечь запал ото «внутренней бомбы». 
И это случалось. Некоторые посетители Чандры Мохана сходили с ума. Буквально. Полностью и необратимо. Но не по вине практик и учений, что существовали множество столетий до их репопуляризации Раджнишем — и всегда вступление на путь этих практик сопровождалось предупреждением о Возможном пагубном эффекте для сознания, юного и неокрепшего.

----------


## Aare

> Во ином всё верно, классная статья, верное предупреждение.


 Спасибо)




> P.S. Статья вдохновлялась холиваром обо Ошо?


 Вообще тема сект интересна мне в первую очередь потому, что я сама однажды чуть не угодила в секту) Не приняли только потому, что слишком много неудобных вопросов задавала. Да и денег с меня состричь бы вряд ли получиллсь, хотя бы в виду их малого количества))
А именно эту статью написала из-за темы про Ошо, да)




> И это случалось. Некоторые посетители Чандры Мохана сходили с ума. Буквально. Полностью и необратимо. Но не по вине практик и учений


 Интересненько. А по чьей же вине?? Ты ведёшь практики, и у теюя люди сходят с ума. Но нее, сами виноваты. Очень удобная позицтя, ага.
Если этот человек берёт на себя ответственность проповедовать, то значит он ответственен и за последствия, за все беды и все несчастные случаи, что произошли под влиянием его учения и под его надзором. Разве нет?

----------


## Unity

> Интересненько. А по чьей же вине?? Ты ведёшь практики, и у теюя люди сходят с ума. Но нее, сами виноваты. Очень удобная позицтя, ага.
> Если этот человек берёт на себя ответственность проповедовать, то значит он ответственен и за последствия, за все беды и все несчастные случаи, что произошли под влиянием его учения и под его надзором. Разве нет?


 Идея медитации как Средства, приближающего всех нас к «просветлению» (изменению режима работы сознания, прекращению мышления [почитающегося формой сновидения], постиженью ряда самоочевидных, но столь безызвестных истин), отнюдь не нова. Представители ряда древнейших мировых религий в своё время независимо друг от друга приходили к тем же наблюдениям, ряду тех же фактов, практик. Оные были направлены на то, чтобы Изменять людей — в направленье мудрости, чувственности, большей восприимчивости, большей наблюдательности — и, как результат, к более прекрасной/продуктивной Жизни. 
К медитации независимо приближались в древнем Вавилоне, Ассирии, представители цивилизации долины Инд, мудрейшие деятели христианства, ислама, буддизма, дао и дзэн, веры бахаи и прочие. 
Посыл практики предельно прост: обнаружить Нечто внутри нас, что не прекращается с прекращением мышления (кое, право слово, стало рода своего вредною привычкой — иль, скорее, манией). 
Когда останавливаются мысли — человек, вопреки расхожему мненинию, НЕ инволюционирует к животному уровню. Просто он больше не мыслит, боле Наблюдает — в тишине, в молчании — коя может продолжаться несказанно долго. 
Это чистый покой сознания, что не омрачается ничем и не таит в себе боли. 
Как по мне, это Лучшее Лекарство — от Любых бед человеческих, беруших начало В Мыслях. 
Ошо просто собрал «всё в букет» — да, обнародовав при этом практики, могущие Разрушать Рассудок — о чём он предупреждал — и оправдывал необходимость такого поступка их немалой эффективностью в кратчайшие сроки — что было весьма популярно для многих выходцев с Европы/Америк, кои желали соприкоснуться с Ошо и древним Общемировым учением, ведущим к… Свободе?
Несмотря на это, его посещали также не вполне стабильные персоны, жаждущие «пробуждения» — на коих распространялись самоочевидные Противопоказания. Они это игнорировали — в общем, как это способны сделать всяческие люди, сталкивающиеся с выбором: либо отступить с Не своего пути, либо шагать дальше на свой страх и риск. 
Даже самые простейшие формы медитации вскрывают всю боль, что нами была бережно подавлена во прошлом, что и по сей день в уме захоронена, в уме заморожена в виде кристалликов воспоминаний, могущих воскреснуть во любой момент, снова раня - столь же остро, как и в самый первый раз. 
Процесс этот — словно бы агония, словно Ночь Души, словно вскрытие всех наших гнойников во одно мгновение. Да, действительно, наличествует риск, что мы «не проснёмся» после Такой «операции» — ибо даже у ума есть свои «пределы прочности». 
Это объяснялось на любых базовых занятиях. Либо ты уходишь в медитацию, с головой и бесповоротно, либо даже вступай в неё — ибо обожжёшься и, быть может, даже в скорости с собою покончишь. Что и наблюдалось. 
Ошо не был убийцей с револьвером у виска. Каждый выбирал лишь сам — идти или не идти; что-то там практиковать или же уехать домой. 
То, что во свободный доступ он выбрасывал методики, ранее известные лишь узким кругам, ну это можно сравнить со сбросом чертежей огнестрельного оружия. Кто-то проигнорит, кто-то отольёт оружие и пойдёт стрелять себе же подобных — ну а кто-то создаст оружие для самообороны. Всё зависит только от самих людей, Как они воспользуются информацией. 
Освещенье практик… Это словно бы впервые поделиться… порохом. 
Кто-то станет им строить шахты и карьеры, а кто-то бросит его на войну. 
Обо всём этом предупреждалось ранее и неоднократно. Сотни раз предлагалось обдумать свои мотивации увлечения медитационными практиками и конечную Цель сего. 
Кто хотел, тот изменял себя; кто не мог — тот погибал. Да, это случается — с любой Технологией. 
N.B. Так что Нет, по-моему: Ошо невиновен в глупости/незрелости ряда неких homo sapiens, возомнивших, будто, медитируя, они «станут буддами», лучшими, чем прочие, — или даже чудотворцами. Ошо по возможности всегда отсекал таких, они обозлялись — так и родилось два лагеря и два отношения к деятельности дивной этой личности. 
Кто-то считает его Богом, современным буддой иль новым Пришествием; кто-то же считает, что это подлый тиран, лидер деструктивного культа имени Себя или даже Сатана… 
Каждый судит по себе. 
Мне его практики помогли остаться среди живых. Они не решили все мои проблемы, но многие. Помогают и теперь совершать всё то, что ещё вчера было полностью немыслимо — для ущербного и окостеневшего ума. 
Ибо медитация выключает думы, оставляя чистую внимательность, чистое присутствие, само восприятие, а не размышления.
С точки зрения религий, это путь к знанию, свободе, Богу… 
А путь мыслей — это только лишь печаль. На себе проверено. «Больше знаний, больше скорби».

----------


## Aare

> Ошо просто собрал «всё в букет»


 Все эти собиральщики букетов суть эклективные нью-эйдж эзотерики. Апломба много, толку мало. Как там его адепты, кстати, просветлели?




> К медитации независимо приближались


 А есть в традиционных восточных религиях практика скакать, орать, бесноваться, материться? Это не медитация. Это больше походе на какие-то шаманские обряды дикарей. Давай бить в барабаны и вырывать сердца вражеским пленным воинам во славу Вицли-Пуцли. Знаешь как просветлеем? Думаешь нет?




> Несмотря на это, его посещали также не вполне стабильные персоны


 Большинство людей, нуждающихся в гуру и секте - не вполне стабильные персоны) И Ошо должен был это понимать.




> Ошо не был убийцей с револьвером у виска. Каждый выбирал лишь сам — идти или не идти


 Все сектантанты кроме самых одиозных не убийцы с реаольвером. У них другие методы воздействия, психологические.

----------


## Unity

> Все эти собиральщики букетов суть эклективные нью-эйдж эзотерики. Апломба много, толку мало. Как там его адепты, кстати, просветлели?


 Ну, как бы оно ни было, — лучше быть осведомлённым о древних методиках изменения своего сознания, нежели не быть — ибо даже если ныне покамест нас «всё ещё устраивает» — как знать, может быть, в один прекрасный день мы всё же решим… сделать шаг навстречу Абсолюту, — ну и пожелаем раствориться в Нём, сбросив с себя эго подобно тому, как бабочка оставляет кокон… 
Ошо учил этому. Предупреждая, что это, бесспорно, Социальная Смерть — а вскоре и Физическая — но, тем не менее, этот Переход как-то там изменит душу, уже навсегда и необратимо — к лучшему, наверное. 
И мне, в своё время это показалось куда боле годною альтернативою, нежель суицид в истерике — ото неспособности справиться с своим стихийным мышлением, вышедшим из берегов, вышедшим за рамки… 
И мне это помогло. К чему-то дозрел, к чему-то ещё нет — ну и ни одна из рассматриваемых практик мне Не Навредила — но я не критерий: прочего, возможно, это бы сломало — или бы возвысило. Всё здесь относительно и зависит ото многих факторов, «уровня развития» самого новоявленного «практика» и, естественного, от его конечных истинных, а не декларируемых Целей. 
Кто ищет «Бога» & Свободы — тот найдёт. Кто ищет чего-то в угоду эго — скорее всего, умрёт, лишившись при этом последних крупиц рассудка… Технология охраняет саму же себя от всех неискренних… 



> А есть в традиционных восточных религиях практика скакать, орать, бесноваться, материться? Это не медитация. Это больше походе на какие-то шаманские обряды дикарей. Давай бить в барабаны и вырывать сердца вражеским пленным воинам во славу Вицли-Пуцли. Знаешь как просветлеем? Думаешь нет?


 При всём уважении, — с Вами порой тяжело общаться.)
Однозначно Да: во многих древнейших мировых религиях есть подобные тому практики — и объяснение просто: у всех сущих людей, независимо от страны и эпохи — общая физиология, общая механика ума, общая структура сознания. Иными словами, «аспирин & пенициллин работают» — как в Америке, так и на Востоке — понимаете вы биохимию, или нет; верите ли вы в «силу» фармацевтов, или нет. 
То же с так называемой «динамической медитацией» — разновидности оной встречаются у разных культур по всей Земле. Простые примеры: кружение дервишей (суфизм, ветвь ислама); бормотание бреда на вымышленном языке (вайшнавизм, ветвь индуизма); беспорядочные бешеные крики в горах (хасидизм, ветвь иудаизма); некоторые направления боевых искусств (среди даосов, буддистов и синто), характеризующиеся дикостью, спонтанностью и безграничной яростью — почти практика берсерков (древняя Европа, неизвестные верования). Нечто схожее, безусловно, прослеживается и протоверованиях народов Океании, аборигенов Австралии и Южной Америки. 
Аки существо, изучающее практики (да, для меня это был вопрос жизни и смерти, ибо психотерапевты/«лекарства» мне не помогли), аз ясно вижу единственный «общий знаменатель» в всём этом — ну и Ошо видел. Собрав воедино всё из наилучшего, он создал систему медитации в динамике, с важными этапами в правильной последовательности. Блистательно, он просто гений в этом.
То же, как всё это выглядит со стороны — да, се видится глупым, неприглядным — но примерно так же выглядят и Роды… Ничего красивого — но сущность этого, безусловно, Дивна & Величественна — Рождение Чего-то Нового — ну и Пробуждение Сознания, высвобождение боли, ранее накопленной… 
N.B. Данная методика — не моё, предпочитаю прочее — но она работает.
Зрителю со стороны это видится безумием — ну и так оно есть: безумие покидает Человека — оставляя усталость — и ясность — на дальнейших этапах.
Все мы носим всё это безумие в себе. Данная практика просто его проявляет и отпускает прочь. 
! Но зачем мы занимаемся такой ерундой, как проникновение в сущность древнейших медитационных практик, лечащих сознание, лечащих безумие, устраняющих всю боль и ведущих к Высшему? Кому это Здесь надо?
Верно, никому. 
Тупо убиваем время.  



> Большинство людей, нуждающихся в гуру и секте - не вполне стабильные персоны) И Ошо должен был это понимать.


 И он это понимал, бесспорно — он был чрезвычайно хитрым/проницательным. Посему он всегда называл всех своих «искателей» «малыми и глупыми детьми, ищущими титьку» — коих он с немалым трудом «учил есть самостоятельно и быть индивидуумами, а не существами с протянутой пуповиной — к кому-то, к чему-то». Не люблю цитаты, просто то, что помню. 
Собственно, в этом вся сущность религий. Взросление — телесное и духовное (ментальное или психологическое *требуемое подчеркнуть*). 
Он предупреждал, что это путь не для слабых, отнюдь не для глупых. Он всеми силами гнал от себя юных, бессознательных. И они отходили — а затем самостоятельно провозглашали себя Апологетами Ошо — действуя «на своей волне», совершенно автономно. И по сей день, к сожалению, таких большинство: соприкоснувшихся с его учением, понявших его превратно и бросившихся во все тяжкие… 
Но это равно вероятно для любой религии: благие послания всех учений всех времён в своё время, используя худших из людей, породили Инквизицию, Крестовые Походы, теорию Джихада и тому подобное… 
Учение — лишь информация. Как она будет использована, зависит только от самих людей. Каковы люди по своей душе — таковыми будут и поступки, таковыми будут и последствия. 
Кто-то, используя нож, хирург; кто же убийца или же солдат… 
Медитация и учение Ошо — нож. Как его использовать — каждый судит по себе. 
Dixi.



> Все сектантанты кроме самых одиозных не убийцы с реаольвером. У них другие методы воздействия, психологические.


 Верно. У основателей культов всегда есть некие корыстные цели.
Был ли таким Ошо, желал ли он большего, нежели машины, роскошь, самолёты, лохи (excuse me), что ему внимали и носили на руках, посыпая золотом и лепестками роз?
Судя по всему, что я о нём знаю, он желал от людей только одного: чтобы они, наконец, Проснулись — Очнулись духовно. 
Ну а все те шоу, кои он устраивал, чтобы эпатировать полмира — это были шоу — в ходе коих сам он пояснял: «Я бросаю вызов жадным и глупым людям, я бросаю вызов коллективному бессознательному и самой толпе. Я, разодетый в шелка и бархат, впереди колоны из сотни роскошных Ролс-Ройсов, говорю им о Будде, о Лао-Цзы и Заратустре, о Иисусе и Боге, о Просветлении, о радикальном пересмотре/перемене жизни — и даю ко этому прямые ключи. И кто-то _их_ видит, а кто-то шелка, а кто-то машины… Жалкие слепцы — хотя, впрочем, каждый кто, не пробудился, видит не реальность, а лишь только Содержимое Своего Ума». 
Он говорил, что мудрецы древности были тощими и в лохмотьях — но он сам решил изломать сей стереотип — чтобы показать, что человек свободен и может жить сколь угодно хорошо. Что любой из нас этого достоин и рождается, по сути, только ради этого: чтобы достигнуть Расцвета, а не деградировать. 
И мне было всё равно: с чьих рук принимать Лекарство. Главное, что с глаз пала пелена… Да, не до конца — значит, плох из меня практик, только и всего.

----------


## Aare

> Ну, как бы оно ни было, — лучше быть осведомлённым о древних методиках изменения своего сознания, нежели не быть


 Тогда почему бы не выбрать для осведомления более традиционные религии? По мне так, весь нью-эйдж - это попытка создать некое супер учение, в которое впихнолсь бы и впихуемое и невпихуемое, плюс всё приправить личными идеями очередного недопророка. В итоге получается такая солянка, что на самом деле о "древних методиках" там весьма мало и в очень вольном изложении.




> с Вами порой тяжело общаться.)


 Давай только на "ты") Я ещё пока не такая старая, чтобы на "вы".
Мне тоже с тобой временами тяжело общаться) Вот например сейчас я чувствую, что мне придётся писать в ответ новую простыню текста)) Я попытаюсь попозже осилить)

----------


## microbe

*Aare*, конечно секты вред, особенно для неокрепших или заплутавшихся людей. Надо всё таки придерживаться эмпирической науке, если нет истинны можно посмотреть в метафизике маленько но не шибко сильно, хватит и до Николая Козырева.

----------

